# Anyone kegged a ginger beer?



## ChefKing (16/5/16)

Guday all,

Put down a coopers ginger beer kit 1.5 weeks ago.

Blinged it out with fresh ginger, kaffir lime leaves, chilli, raw sugar, cloves and honey.... Gettn close to FG and smells and taste fantastic...

I am just wondering does it have to 2nd ferment in bottles or can I go straight to keg?

I'm thinking with all those great flavors in there a nice long conditioning period in bottles will probably benefit it greatly...

Thanks in advance,


----------



## fletcher (16/5/16)

i haven't before but i don't see why it wouldn't be just as good. i keg everything now and only bottle the additional few litres left over (unless it needs really high carbonation). go for it or split it between the two.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/5/16)

yep got one in the keg at the moment. Treat it the same as you would any beer, just make sure you don't get chunks of ginger etc in the keg as they could block your lines.


----------



## ChefKing (16/5/16)

Cheers fellas.... Will give it a shot!


----------



## contrarian (16/5/16)

I keg my ginger beer because I don't ferment it and it makes carbonating easier than mucking around with small amounts of yeast or exploding bottles. 

You do need to be careful of stray matter that can block things up but otherwise is no issue. 

It is the one soft beverage that regularly goes through my taps.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/5/16)

my current version is 6.9% and has trinidad scorpion chillies in it. Different strokes! :chug:


----------



## siege (16/5/16)

I love kegging but If you do want to bottle some and leave it I'd say it's worthwhile. 

I found some bottles of gb I'd made 12 months ago and the ginger flavour was definitely coming on stronger than the summer before. Nice and refreshing.


----------



## Digga (16/5/16)

I usually have a ginger on tap at all times. I have naturally carbed in a keg also did a 50l batch and kegged and forced 1 naturally carbed one and bottled a few stray long necks. The naturally carbed in keg was the best out the lot...
I like the sound of scorpion ginger!


----------



## aaronpetersen (16/5/16)

I kegged a ginger beer once but had to replace the beer line afterwards as the next beer I put on that tap tasted like ginger.

Edit: fixed typo


----------



## ChefKing (16/5/16)

Liam_snorkel said:


> my current version is 6.9% and has trinidad scorpion chillies in it. Different strokes! :chug:


Wow.... As a Chef I have come across these little suckers once or twice before..... Sir I salute you!


----------



## manticle (17/5/16)

You know you can leave the keg as long as you'd leave a bottle, can't you?


----------



## ChefKing (17/5/16)

Thanks for the advice everyone... Will be kegging it.

I will use a sanitized strainer and shorter line while transferring it to the keg, so I don't get any floaties and what not...

Really looking forward to tapping this one!


----------

